# Over weight and on trt



## TheHuck88 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi folks. My brother n law just started trt about 4 weeks ago. He does not train and he is about 50 lbs over weight. He called me this morning asking if test will make him fat. Lol he is already fat! He said that he is gaining inches in his waist. Given that he is over weight, don't exercise and eats terribly, I'm thinking he may be gaining water weight? He is taking 150 mg/wk with no ai. I guess my question is, how does testosterone effect an over weight, out of shape person that eats terrible?


----------



## IHI (Mar 22, 2017)

Have him ask doctor to check his estrogen with his upcoming lab; if hes fat and eats like shit, likely hood of test converting will naturally be higher in his case


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Test will generally increase glycogen and water retention. It shouldn't be extreme if he's only on TRT. What were his baseline test levels and LH FSH and E2 and what are they on TRT?


----------



## TheHuck88 (Mar 22, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Test will generally increase glycogen and water retention. It shouldn't be extreme if he's only on TRT. What were his baseline test levels and LH FSH and E2 and what are they on TRT?



The only thing I know is that his test levels before starting trt was in the 300 range. He has not done bloods since he started.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 23, 2017)

Its pathetic that some guys that really need it, and want to get the most out of TRT, can't for one reason or another, and some just waste good test.


----------



## IHI (Mar 23, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Its pathetic that some guys that really need it, and want to get the most out of TRT, can't for one reason or another, and some just waste good test.



You can place that blame solely on society and the doctors who prefer to be barely educated on the subject because they think its taboo. Men die from low test/high e symptoms everyday; and have to fight to get PROPER treatment, mine was a 7 month fight, 7 doctors to find one that actually knew wtf he was talking about and wasnt going to make me regress because he didn't understand how the hormone worked.

Women...oh your low on estrogen because of...well it doesn't matter why, here, heres some estrogen medicine to correct your levels


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 23, 2017)

IHI said:


> You can place that blame solely on society and the doctors who prefer to be barely educated on the subject because they think its taboo. Men die from low test/high e symptoms everyday; and have to fight to get PROPER treatment, mine was a 7 month fight, 7 doctors to find one that actually knew wtf he was talking about and wasnt going to make me regress because he didn't understand how the hormone worked.
> 
> Women...oh your low on estrogen because of...well it doesn't matter why, here, heres some estrogen medicine to correct your levels



I agree it's difficult for some to get treatment for hypogonadism but part of that blame can be placed on anti aging clinics and the ease of which they prescribe uneeded meds. On the other hand, nobody is dying from low testosterone.


----------



## IHI (Mar 23, 2017)

Not dieing OF low t, but side effects FROM low t, the domino effect as it exacerbates the effects of other hormones that play together with testosterone; and imo that is the medical community disconnect.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 24, 2017)

IHI said:


> Not dieing OF low t, but side effects FROM low t, the domino effect as it exacerbates the effects of other hormones that play together with testosterone; and imo that is the medical community disconnect.



Would you care to elaborate on which side effects of low T can cause death?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Would you care to elaborate on which side effects of low T can cause death?



I might die if I couldn't get a chubby.  Just sayin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Would you care to elaborate on which side effects of low T can cause death?



U know I'm not a science guy and don't read studies but aren't u more prone to some diseases with low unhealthy test levels? Or no?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U know I'm not a science guy and don't read studies but aren't u more prone to some diseases with low unhealthy test levels? Or no?



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23438-Testosterone-Deficiency-and-Treatment

Of course, obesity is probably going to be a more influential factor with respect to diabetes and heart disease than low T.


----------



## IHI (Mar 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Would you care to elaborate on which side effects of low T can cause death?



Im no doctor, but ive read over and over how most doctors agree low t sides attribute to higher mortality rates.

This isnt an "end all" link, but a synopsis that has many more like it on the net to varying degrees of how deeply they divulge the topic
http://www.webmd.com/men/features/low-testosterone-therapy-risks-benefits


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I might die if I couldn't get a chubby.  Just sayin.



So I'm assuming you haven't signed up for androgen deprivation therapy yet lol?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U know I'm not a science guy and don't read studies but aren't u more prone to some diseases with low unhealthy test levels? Or no?



Most of it has yet to be proven. There's certainly evidence of association between low T and certain disease like heart disease, diabetes, obesity, atherosclerosis, etc but these come from observational studies that can't show causation (cause and effect) but only association. It's possible that there's reverse cause and effect meaning that it's the disease that causes the low T and it's also possible that it's simply an association between other health and lifestyle factors. More research is needed, specifically randomized controlled trials to say definitively one way or the other. 

On the other hand there is also evidence of havin high T being detrimental to your immune system. Researchers at Stanford found that women and men with lower T levels had better immune response to the flu vaccine for example. They showed it's bc higher test activates a gene sequence, Module 52, more which inhibits immune response in some ways. I don't think that high t has been shown to be immunosuppressive though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 24, 2017)

IHI said:


> Im no doctor, but ive read over and over how most doctors agree low t sides attribute to higher mortality rates.
> 
> This isnt an "end all" link, but a synopsis that has many more like it on the net to varying degrees of how deeply they divulge the topic
> http://www.webmd.com/men/features/low-testosterone-therapy-risks-benefits



You're absolutely right that low T has been associated with increased morbidity but all these studies were observational studies. This means they cannot prove cause and effect and only prove association. I'd love to see more RCT's done to prove one way or the other.


----------

